# Tree Rat Contest, Update...Ya'll keep trying !



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 10, 2012)

Here we go again for our 4th annual, GON, Tradional Archery, Tree Rat Contest.......Just a quick update, rules, prizes so far!

OK....Let's get back after them again!   

Rules: Post a picture of your dead critter and arrow on this thread..:swords:

Prizes: 
More info as we go along 


As of today we have! 
Mr. Al - 1 

Like always....Dis iszz gonna beez a HOOT!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2012)

What??? It hasn't started yet? I say just go ahead and declare dmwolfskin the winner and offer prizes or kudos to the second place killer.

I'm game despite not having ever entered the first dang tree rat in this competition.


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 10, 2012)

It is always a fun thing to do at lunch while looking for a better spot hunting.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 11, 2012)

Count me in, I really enjoy goin after them tree rats....


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## gurn (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in!! Ours dont start till the 15th.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 11, 2012)

They seen to have a lot to eat way up in the trees right now. David and me was watching two at the bus stop this morning eating hickory nut. David was saying if I had my gun and if they weren't in someone else yard. I have had a few miss directional arrow already. mIkE


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in too Rick!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2012)

*My Frist Entry*

For those of you who want the short version:
53# Crow Creek, Black Feather longbow, Cedar shaft tipped with a Magnus I head, 16 yard shot, complete pass through, dead as a hammer tree rat.

Long version: (for those who don’t have much else to do)
I had been scouting our newly select timbered club trying to pattern the deer in the new look environment. Yesterdays efforts were not real fruitful as I didn’t find the hot spot I was hoping for to place a stand despite several hours of searching. I decided to go back up again this morning for more scouting and while doing so I spooked a squirrel which ran up to the top of a tree and perched itself on a dead limb to check me out. I stood still believing it would eventually come back down and nocked an arrow while I waited. In a matter of a few minutes it did come down and at 18-20 yards it scurried broadside to me heading to my left. Two times I drew but couldn’t get the shot off before it moved again. I moved toward it and finally it stopped at 15 yards long enough. I heard the arrow hit the rat and it immediately started doing flips in the leaves then ran about 5 feet and laid flat out on it’s belly not moving a muscle. I thought to myself; Is he dead? No movement at all but the one eye I could see looked alive. I took out my monocular for a closer look not wanting to move toward him until I was sure it was dead. I REALLY wanted the squirrel for this contest. 
 As I am trying to get the monocular in focus the rascal hauls butt on me. I go retrieve my arrow and it is clean. I looked where he had spread eagled and no blood there either. I could only surmise the ferrule of the broadhead or arrow shaft whacked him in the noggin.  I headed down the ridge the direction he went as that was where I wanted to go anyway and darned if he didn’t jump on the side of a big white oak 20 yards away. I sez to myself; “Do I really want to bury a broadhead into that white oak? I let the arrow fly, it hit just high of the rat and he left that tree for a different one and climbed it to the top barking his head off. I spent a few minutes using my knife to get the arrow out of the trunk, put it back in my quiver and started looking for green acorns and deer sign again. I had gone only 50 yards or so when another squirrel jumps to a tree and just like the one before it climbs high to check out whatever it was making the noise. It must not have been too alarmed because it came down only after a minute and hit the ground a moving. Again I drew but it wouldn’t stop where I needed it to so I could get a shot off. I moved forward about 5 yards catching glimpses of it as it moved from my left to right. Finally an open 15 yard shot and I took it but he took off again just as I released and I missed. Back on another tree 16 yards away but this time he stops about 10 feet up and is broadside to me with a ridge behind him telling me I will likely find my arrow if I miss. I let another one of the Magnus I tipped woodies fly and this one just about cuts him in half.
The End


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2012)

Do it Al. Way to get this tree rat contest going. A broadhead will do a number on a squirrel. mIkE


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 13, 2012)

Yu Bee da man Mr Al....
Ground check ya a fuzzy tail! 
Yaaaa......Hoooo!  

Al-1
The rest of us...0
Made my day!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Way to go Al! Hope you get many more this season.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 14, 2012)

Good job Al, way to get things started.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh it's on! Think I'll start stick'n it to'm tomorrow!


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am in too


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll play.....although i've never been able to shoot good enough to hit one......


----------



## gurn (Sep 15, 2012)

Dendys sand baggin!! I seen him shoot!! Our season opens today!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 15, 2012)

gurn said:


> Dendys sand baggin!! I seen him shoot!! Our season opens today!!!



No tree climbing allowed!


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 16, 2012)

right now their all a hundred foot up in the tops of these hickory's. Just wait till the leaves are gone! I've already got a deer in the freezer so these rats are on my to do list.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 16, 2012)

There was a time when I was growing up that tree rats is all we hunted.  Fried with biscuits and gravy made a mighty fine breakfast before we went to the woods to get another batch.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 19, 2012)

Walk out side this morning with my coffee cup in hand, headed  to my shop...You would have thought I had put a charge of three phase 480 volt to them fuzzy tails in my yard......
POOF!.....Gone? ....  
Just like all the years before..How duz they know it's that time again?


----------



## gurn (Sep 19, 2012)

Bubbaforsure said:


> No tree climbing allowed!



Ok...but I cant promise.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 19, 2012)

Can I pick the ones off the road and pose with them with my bow and arrows. They can dodge an arrow but not a big old car.mikE


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just missed a 35 yard shot on a yard rat. First shot I have had at a squirrel since the kill. I looked out my storm door this morning and there were two of them playing around on top of the hill and the first ones i have seen this season in the yard. I got my bow and eased out onto the porch but they didn't care for me being outside with them and moved back into the edge of the woods. One went up a poplar tree and stopped broadside about 8 feet up. I knew it was "literally" a long shot but I also knew I wouldn't be able to get any closer so I concentrated hard and let it fly. The squirrel didn't move as I thought he might and the arrow was heading his way. It looked SOOOOO good and promising but it somehow passed him giving him cause to gain more altitude in the poplar. I just stood there wondering how on earth did that miss. Oh well, this thread needed a bump anyway and it was a fun shot. I'll be watching closer for them the next few days looking before I go outside. I will have to use the front door and sneak around the house to the back if I want to get set up for a closer shot.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 29, 2012)

We're not keeping up with misses are we? mike


----------



## Clipper (Sep 29, 2012)

Will a judo point kill a squirrel?  If so I might try, but I work too hard sharpening my broadheads to risk one on a tree rat.  I guess I could keep one of my older "junk" broadheads on an old arrow for tree rats.  I'm in.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2012)

Clipper said:


> Will a judo point kill a squirrel?  If so I might try, but I work too hard sharpening my broadheads to risk one on a tree rat.  I guess I could keep one of my older "junk" broadheads on an old arrow for tree rats.  I'm in.



Absolutely. I killed six at my old residence using flu flus with rubber blunts. Go get 'em!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 1, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> We're not keeping up with misses are we? mike



God .....I hope not! 
That's all I can seem to do right now? 
I'm seeing plenty...getting close....but not cutting any hide....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a judo point kill but they don't all ways penetrate like this. Most of the time they bounce back with my set up of around 45 to 50 pounds but still gets a kill. I like the hex head better than the judo but old broadheads work the best in my experience. mIke


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2012)

Confratulations Mike!!!!

OK, gotta tell ya the arrow in this pic is NOT the one that killed this squirrel, it was just for show. The real one is stuck in the top of a big white oak tree. I was huntin' with Skunkhound in his neighborhood when I got this one but I had to have David's help. The squirrel had spotted me and tried to keep himself on the opposite side of the tree trunk so I motioned to David to work his way around to the opposite side so the squirrel would come around to my side, which worked. I made a perfect shot which temporarily pinned him to the tree but a few wiggles and he slid off the nock end of the arrow, hit the ground a runnin' and ran right out in front of another arrow on the road, a Pierce Arrow that finished him off.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:1929_Pierce_Arrow.jpg

Now if anyone reading this doesn't believe that this is how it went down, just say so and I'll re-write it.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 22, 2012)

That's how I remember it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 22, 2012)

Al, you've done what I was thinking about a few weeks ago and that is to pose with all these road kill squirrel. That squirrel with the judo point was from a few years back but I do have one from Saturday along with a dove. There both in the 2012 kill thread. Mike


----------



## dpoole (Oct 22, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Confratulations Mike!!!!
> 
> OK, gotta tell ya the arrow in this pic is NOT the one that killed this squirrel, it was just for show. The real one is stuck in the top of a big white oak tree. I was huntin' with Skunkhound in his neighborhood when I got this one but I had to have David's help. The squirrel had spotted me and tried to keep himself on the opposite side of the tree trunk so I motioned to David to work his way around to the opposite side so the squirrel would come around to my side, which worked. I made a perfect shot which temporarily pinned him to the tree but a few wiggles and he slid off the nock end of the arrow, hit the ground a runnin' and ran right out in front of another arrow on the road, a Pierce Arrow that finished him off.
> 
> ...



road kill dont count


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 22, 2012)

Got this tree rat Saturday while processing my last deer for the freezer. Also popped a dove. Notice the right paw of the squirrel. Wonder if it was from a close shot last year with a broadhead. Squirrel # 1 and dove # 2. mIke

Squirrel#2 Nov.04


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

Mighty good shooting Mike....


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 23, 2012)

I was working at home today, building shelves, and racks for a client when I decided to sit on my tailgate, and take a little break. The sound of rustling leaves coming from the woods next to my house just got to be too distracting, so I stepped in, grabbed my bow, and a couple of blunts. 
 I found my first shot opportunity as soon as I stepped into the woods. At ten yards, he didn't even know I was there. But not having so much as a warm up shot today, I was a couple inches low, and he was gone. Within seconds of retrieving my arrow, I heard some more rustling, and another opportunity presented itself just 15 yards away. My first shot was to the left by probably 4 inches. Fortunately, instead of taking off, he just jumped up to a fallen limb, and offered an even better shot. 
 Gonna have to wait for pic. Unless someone can tell me how to upload from an iPhone.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> I was working at home today, building shelves, and racks for a client when I decided to sit on my tailgate, and take a little break. The sound of rustling leaves coming from the woods next to my house just got to be too distracting, so I stepped in, grabbed my bow, and a couple of blunts.
> I found my first shot opportunity as soon as I stepped into the woods. At ten yards, he didn't even know I was there. But not having so much as a warm up shot today, I was a couple inches low, and he was gone. Within seconds of retrieving my arrow, I heard some more rustling, and another opportunity presented itself just 15 yards away. My first shot was to the left by probably 4 inches. Fortunately, instead of taking off, he just jumped up to a fallen limb, and offered an even better shot.
> Gonna have to wait for pic. Unless someone can tell me how to upload from an iPhone.



When ya find out how to do that, let me know! ...I cant get my I-Phone to do it either?


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok I'm pitaful this year but yall are doin great!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

gurn said:


> Ok I'm pitaful this year but yall are doin great!!!



Yur doing fine ...Just get healed up real soon...praying for ya ...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Skunkhound's treerat:


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

Head shot!....Wow!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a pretty good Steve Martin impression huh. I was actually aiming for center of mass, but I'll take it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> That's a pretty good Steve Martin impression huh. I was actually aiming for center of mass, but I'll take it.



Thats funny...Wuz he a wild and crazy guy too?


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 23, 2012)

Not only wild, but nuttier than squirrel.....well, you know.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 1, 2012)

Another Thunderchild 1st W/ Ace Blunt


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 2, 2012)

That's some mighty fine shooting! 
Congtrat's on yur first tree rat!


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 12, 2012)

*2nd for the year & first with my new BW PL V*

Black Widow PL V 60" 60#@28", Gold Tip 35-55, 100gr insert & 145gr Ace Blunt


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome Shootin man,   Them rats run off everytime I get my draw on one.......i'll keep after em though.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good shooting guys!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 12, 2012)

This is actually the first shot I've taken at a squirrel this year.  I'm thinking Treesharks might be overkill.  About a quarter inch from cutting him in half.


----------



## gurn (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok folks Dendys been sandbaggin on us. He said he couldnt hit ah rat but I done seen em shoot and know better. Now I got the proof!! Right behind the shoulder!!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks for posting that for me Gurn.... i just can't get pics to load on here from my phone!


----------



## gurn (Nov 14, 2012)

No problem buddy couldnt let ah fine treerat kill go with out notice!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2012)

I eat breakfast once a week with a group of retired guys and we were outside talking when I noticed a squirrel run down a fallen tree and back up it. I told em next time he came by I was gonna shoot him, naturally they thought I was full of it so when he did I went to the truck got my bow and showed em what I could do


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't shoot him or her with a gun?mike


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah......did you have noth with you?


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> Yeah......did you have noth with you?



If I did is there a problem?
Why u hatin on me...


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 15, 2012)

That shoulda said both. Not noth. Stupid phone.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 16, 2012)

#3 Got this one before I went to work this morning. It was a little cold too. Shakespeare Necedah 50#. mIke


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is my first for the year, I had to get them used to me being in the yard as these suckers run every time they see a bow. 
roughly a 15 yard shot with Dan Quillian CaneBrake 45#


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> That shoulda said both. Not noth. Stupid phone.


Better go get you oneof them smart phones Dendy.



dm/wolfskin said:


> #3 Got this one before I went to work this morning. It was a little cold too. Shakespeare Necedah 50#. mIke


Man, I love your hero pic's!!! Great job King of the Tree Rat Killers!



BkBigkid said:


> Here is my first for the year, I had to get them used to me being in the yard as these suckers run every time they see a bow.
> roughly a 15 yard shot with Dan Quillian CaneBrake 45#
> Way to go Brian!!!


----------



## billyberger (Nov 27, 2012)

Ya'll are bustin' em hard!  Keep at it!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Better go get you one of them smart phones Dendy.



What are you saying Al? Does he need help?


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 30, 2012)

Tree Rat #3 - BJ Thunderchild w/ACE Blunt


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 30, 2012)

I think you got tree rat fever Chris. Good shooting. mIke


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 1, 2012)

Wish I had a trad bow and the skill to use it like this. I literally have 5 squirrels within 10 yards of my stand and and another 5 within 20 yards. And now if only a deer would do that...


----------



## gurn (Dec 9, 2012)

More rats from the Dendy man. Hes on ah roll.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 9, 2012)

Heck...Im'sz behind...I better tally up all the tree rats thatsz been killedsz! 
Sum of yu fellers are smoking hot right now!


----------



## whossbows (Dec 9, 2012)

Got 6 shots today.aint got one yet


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 9, 2012)

whossbows said:


> Got 6 shots today.aint got one yet



I missed three last week


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks for posting them up for me Gurn.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 11, 2012)

Got a nice rain yesterday and last night so I went hunting this morning after I put David on the bus. Got up a tree and settle in about 9 o'clock. Squirrels everywhere. After getting down and seeing no deer or pigs this one squirrel dare me to shoot at her at about 12 feet up a tree on the right side. Knowing if I shot to the right high or low of her my arrow would be lost to Mother nature. I drew back on her two times and let back down. The whole time she's barking out obscenity's at me. The third time I draw back I take my time and zero in on her right shoulder as her head is toward the ground and tail toward the sky. A split second after release I hear this dull pop and see my arrow falling to the ground only a few yards from the tree. She tries to go up the tree but hangs on by only one claw and falls. I hurry over to make sure she doesn't get back up. You know how squirrel are, tough as nails but she done for. I've got all my climbing stuff on so my pictures were in a hurry. Got my eyes close on one shot.mIke


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 11, 2012)

you sure are rough on them poor squirrels! good shootin'!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 11, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> you sure are rough on them poor squirrels! good shootin'!



I agree...he sure can bustem...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 11, 2012)

I tell ya, they were everywhere today. This afternoon I pass on a few cause I was looking for something a little bigger. Turkeys were out too. I bet I saw over 70 turkeys today. A bobcat almost bit the dust tonight. I did kill the rotten log it was sitting on. mIke


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2012)

Way to go guys!!! I missed another one yesterday.

No doubt about it, Mike is the Tree Rat Killin' King for sure.

Mike, I don't see a hole in that rat. Did you blunt him?

Good shootin' Dendy! Looks like you took one's head off.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 11, 2012)

Al, if you look at the first picture, I hit her at the top of the shoulder. You can see a little bald spot. Shot her with a Hex Head. Yes no hole in the skin but she was dead in seconds. mIke


----------

